# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Tommy T's First Cycle Log: Test E Only

## Tommy_T

*Intro*
Hey guys long time lurker, first time poster here. Although I am only 23 years old (24 by the end of this cycle), I feel as though I've finally built a solid enough base and gained enough knowledge to finally try AAS. I want to keep this cycle fairly simple in order to determine how my body reacts to the gear. I'm currently enrolled in college which means plenty of free time to focus on the gym/diet but it also means I'm quite broke, which is another reason I am not adding any additional compounds.

*Cycle*
Week 1-12: Test E 250mg 2x week (Tues/Fri)
Week 1-12: Amiridex 0.5mg EOD
Week 4-12: hcg 250iu 2x week

Week 15-18: Nolva 40/20/20/20
Week 15-18: Clomid 100/50/50/50

Still not sure on the hcg... The cost/benefit ratio just doesn't seem to be great enough and a little testicular atrophy won't bother me. I still may add it in after week 4. 

*Stats*
Age:23 (24 in April)
Height: 6.0'
Weight: 230Lbs
Bf: 17%
Bench: 295x5
Squat: 325x5
Deadlift: 365x5

*Background*
Been training for about 5+ years with diet in check for the last 2. I would consider myself ectomorphic (high metabolism/ difficulty gaining weight) so for me to get all the way up to 230lbs clean was a huge accomplishment and 17%bf naturally at that weight ain't to shabby in my opinion. I feel as though my upper body is quite sufficient at the moment with the exception of my abs, but what do you expect at 230. So for this cycle my goal is to focus on lowering my bf% and my lower body as my squat/deadlift are quite pitiful for my current weight. 

*Diet*
I've been cutting for the last 6 weeks for this cycle. Started at 240 and I am now down to 230lbs. I honestly find I look a lot better at a higher weight and enjoy being "bulkier", abs were never a focus of mine. Currently eating about 3600 calories using a 40/40/20 ratio which works out to about 345g of carbs, 345g of protein and 90g of fat. I plan on sticking with this for the first few weeks of my cycle and adjust it accordingly. I like to stick to eating the same thing every day as its just easier for me to stay on track. I'll prob post my entire diet in a few days.

*Training*
I'm currently doing a modified version of Layne Norton's PHAT program and plan on continuing with it as it has a heavy focus on legs which I definitely lack at the moment. So basically it looks something like this:
*Heavy Days (3-5/6-10 rep range)*
Mon: Chest/Bi's/Tri's
Tues: Legs/Abs
Wed: Back/Shoulders/Calfs
Rest
*Hypertrophy Days (8-12/12-15 rep range)*
Fri: Chest/Bi's/Tri's
Sat: Legs/Abs
Sun: Back/Shoulders/Calfs
Rest
Repeat

*Conc*
I'll post pictures probably later this week. Had a little bit of a cheat day yesterday, seeing as it might be a while before I have any more cheat days/meals so I'm looking a little bloated at the moment. I plan on updating you guys on the cycle every few days provided school doesn't get to crazy. I'll let you know how the injects are going, how my mood is, how my lifts are going etc. So I hope to hear some feedback from y'all even if its just a "hey how's it going" or even a "go **** yourself!" haha!

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 1: Day 2*
So first pin was today, drew with a 22g and injected right glute with a 25g. Oh man the 25g went right in, didn't even feel it! I had a little bit of difficulty trying to aspirate the syringe to check for blood, still not sure if I did it right. Also was surprised at how hard I had to push the plunger to get er all in there but just glad it's done and I'm already looking forward to my next inject! No blood, and very minimal PIP! Probably go for a quad inject next time! 

Trained legs today, wasn't the greatest workout as I recently suffered a minor knee injury, so haven't been going full tilt on the squats. I'll probably have to invest in some knee straps eventually as they've been bothering me a lot lately.

----------


## mauz

use 23g needle a lot easier to push .

----------


## Tommy_T

> use 23g needle a lot easier to push .


Yea 23g would have been my first choice but the pharmacy I went to didn't carry them. I'll deff try the 23g once I run out of these 25's

----------


## wicked442

Why 2 serms for a simple test cycle? Anything else in pct?

----------


## Tommy_T

> Why 2 serms for a simple test cycle? Anything else in pct?


Yea wasn't too sure on the clomid for a simple test cycle. Figured it would be good to have just in case, probably decide later on whether to take it or not. And yep just the Clomid and Nolva

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 1: Day 5*
So did my second injection today. Left glute and it went a whole lot worse then my first inject. I'm right handed and the fact that I had trouble aspirating/injecting with my right, well you can only imagine how much worse it was with my left hand. Shaky as hell, I think it's safe to say I will experience some PIP on this one. I think I'll probably stick with right glute, right quad until I start the hcg injections.

Yea so I ordered another vial of test e, so I will extend my cycle to 12 weeks, prob have some extra test left over after the cycle, which is okay. Also ordered hcg, I figured if I'm going to do a cycle I'm going to do it right. 

I'll probably be posting my before cycle pictures tonight so stay tuned!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Looks solid

When using the 25ga, warm the oil in syringe. Pushes very well, I hated 25ga before and used 23's. But, the 25's do feel better

PCT looks just fine

HCG is not a must by any means, but it is very cheap. I run it when I am bridging cycles now, just cause I have a ton on hand.

That's about it man

----------


## rp7r

this is similar to my cycle and i will be following  :Smilie:

----------


## Tommy_T

> Looks solid
> 
> When using the 25ga, warm the oil in syringe. Pushes very well, I hated 25ga before and used 23's. But, the 25's do feel better
> 
> PCT looks just fine
> 
> HCG is not a must by any means, but it is very cheap. I run it when I am bridging cycles now, just cause I have a ton on hand.
> 
> That's about it man


Yea man I like the 25g too. Easy to go in and seems to cause minimal pip! But yea I'll deff try heating it up. Do you just run the syringe under warm water? Because if this doesn't work I'll have to switch over to the 23g's, which isn't a big deal. 

And yea I just got my HCG in today and it's in powder form which I didn't realise... Apparently I have to mix it in with antibacterial static water which seems like a ****ing hassle! Unfortunately I didn't get my HCG for cheap either.. cost me nearly as much as my test vial, so I'd hate to see it go to waste

----------


## Tommy_T

As promised, my before pictures for the cycle. Keep in mind I'm about 230lbs here, supposedly 17% bf, although unsure how accurate that is. I'll probably stay in a caloric deficit for the first few weeks of my cycle. Pics didn't come in as clear as I would have wanted, shitty iphone camera... Also I ****ing hate taking selfies! Black circles are to cover tattoos/scars. I'll try and post new pics every 3 weeks or so, hopefully with a better camera.

----------


## rp7r

dat bicep

----------


## Tommy_T

> dat bicep


Haha this pic was taken after chest/arms day. So safe to say I had a bit of a pump still going!

----------


## rp7r

what site are you injecting, I chose outer right thigh for my first one Tuesday and it still hurts enough to be annoying

----------


## Tommy_T

I did my left and right glute so far. And basically no post injection pain. I feel it a bit when I lie/sit down but that's it. It may also be because I'm using a relatively small needle size. I may try a thigh or quad injection for my next one

----------


## rp7r

I found it an awkward angle to try and reach my glute but I want to try it.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Fvck injecting my ass again

I only run upper body now, pecs, tri's, no bi's and delts

Heat my syringe right over the electric stove. It's a must when injecting high dose per Ml gear unless you love pain.

You look aight, about where I was when I started, maybe a little bigger. 


Gl man, juice away

----------


## Tommy_T

Haha! Thanks man, I'll deff give that a try!

I still don't feel confident enough in my skills for upper body injections. I feel as though I'm more likely to hit a vein. Plus I though I read somewhere that glutes are better able to absorb the test? I dunno, maybe that's just some bro science. Probably try right quad for next injection!

----------


## < <Samson> >

All bull shit - Stay away from quads from everything I have heard.

Upped body is easy as fvck. I go through veins randomly, it makes no diff. I can't see my tri very well & shit just happens.

When you do, it's not that bad. I just have all my shit on hand if I do. I had my 1st full on blood squirt. I heard of these, but never had one after over a 100 shots or so. Just blood, seals up - & didn't even leave a bruise.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 2: Day 9*
Third injection was this morning. Ended up going with right quad and went pretty well, not painful at all? Although I guess I'll know for sure by tomorrow. I tried heating under warm water but I don't think it had much of an effect and I couldn't heat over the stove because my roomates were in the other room. But quad was much easier to aspirate and push seeing as I wasn't trying to reach behind like when I did glutes. Prob alternate quads for the time being.

Still not feeling anything. Benched 3 plates a side (315) for 3 the other day which is a new PR but this has been something I've been working up to. I'm now benching as much as I squat, which is pretty ****ing sad... 

Also I was wondering if anyone knew how to cut a 1mg amiridex pill in half. I tried using a knife and the pill basically exploded... Razor blade perhaps?

----------


## rp7r

I use a super sharp balisong knife to cut mine in half and it works fine. 315 bench is about twice my body weight... I hope I can bench that by the end of my cycle ! :Hmmmm:

----------


## Tommy_T

> I use a super sharp balisong knife to cut mine in half and it works fine. 315 bench is about twice my body weight... I hope I can bench that by the end of my cycle !


I had to look up what a balisong knife was cuz I had no clue. Are those even street legal haha!? I believe one of my roomates has one of those bad boys that I can borrow

----------


## Megalomaniac

Following this log as Test-E is what I would be interested in. Benched 315 - I want that under my belt! 290 max for me at the moment!

----------


## mauz

I use a thumb tack just press it down right in center works pretty good . u could prob use safety pin to . heard of people using scalpels .also you can buy pill cutter at gnc don't know how good they work though.

----------


## Mezz

can we get some update pics please?

----------


## Tommy_T

> can we get some update pics please?


Yea for sure dude! I'll probably be posting pics every 3 weeks. It's still too early to see any changes yet, only on second week.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 2: Day 12*
Just did my 4th inject today. Left quad, pretty smooth. Hit a nerve on my first time, gave me a little jolt haha! Still no recognizable changes yet, starting to regret not adding a kickstarter, but oh well, guess I will just have to be patient. 

One thing I've noticed is that I've been a little over confident in my lifts. Was doing bench the other day, like 265lbs or something (no spot), I was clearly at failure, but I was like hey I'm one gear now, I got this one last rep!!! NOPE! Dropped it on my chest and had to roll it off, looked like a total tard!

I'll post my weight update on sunday because that will have marked 2 weeks. Don't expect anything drastic, remember I'm sticking with a calorie deficit for the first part of my cycle.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 2: Day 14*
So today marks 2 weeks complete. Just weighed in at 232lbls, which is kind of weird seeing as I've only decreased calories since I started the cycle and have been following my diet to a t. Measured bf% and was a little under 17% so must be putting on some muscle. 

From what I've heard 2 weeks in is still a little early to show any effects but I've been extremely focused during my workouts lately which has resulted in me setting several new PRs for upper body exercises. In fact I just benched 315lbs for five yesterday (little help on last rep). Still no PRs in legs though, in fact since I've been cutting I've noticed my squats, leg presses has been slightly decreasing and so has the size of my legs which I'm not too happy about.

Hoping I will start to feel the effects of the gear sometime next week as I've heard 3-4 weeks is usually how long it takes for a test e cycle. Just wondering how all of you first noticed that the gear was working? Atrophy? Vascularity? Heavier lifts?

----------


## Gaspaco

Hey buddy!

2weeks in some libido, better sleep and recovery, overall good feeling (not the superhuman yet)

Around week 4 better pumps, strength increase and the muscle gaining starts.

----------


## Tommy_T

> Hey buddy!
> 
> 2weeks in some libido, better sleep and recovery, overall good feeling (not the superhuman yet)
> 
> Around week 4 better pumps, strength increase and the muscle gaining starts.


Haha yea that seems about right! I have been feeling overall better, but nothing superhuman yet!

----------


## Back In Black

Is your a'dex legit?

----------


## Tommy_T

> Is your a'dex legit?


As far as I can tell... Why do you ask?

----------


## CrookedBones

> *Week 2: Day 12*
> Just did my 4th inject today. Left quad, pretty smooth. Hit a nerve on my first time, gave me a little jolt haha! Still no recognizable changes yet, starting to regret not adding a kickstarter, but oh well, guess I will just have to be patient. 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I've been a little over confident in my lifts. Was doing bench the other day, like 265lbs or something (no spot), I was clearly at failure, but I was like hey I'm one gear now, I got this one last rep!!! NOPE! Dropped it on my chest and had to roll it off, looked like a total tard!
> 
> I'll post my weight update on sunday because that will have marked 2 weeks. Don't expect anything drastic, remember I'm sticking with a calorie deficit for the first part of my cycle.


Funny the first time I read this, but a little scary. Be careful!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Funny the first time I read this, but a little scary. Be careful!


Yea good thing it wasn't decline bench! I always ask for a spot now though

----------


## Back In Black

> As far as I can tell... Why do you ask?


Just wondering if it isn't and you are aromatising and holding water as your weight gain. Particularly if you are eating below maintenance.

----------


## Tommy_T

> Just wondering if it isn't and you are aromatising and holding water as your weight gain. Particularly if you are eating below maintenance.


Actually that probably makes sense, I missed a few days taking my AI last week. Going to make sure I take it from now on, water retention is the last thing I want at the moment.

----------


## rp7r

what does everyone have against water retention, isn't it good to be full of water to deliver nutrients to your muscles better?

----------


## Tommy_T

> what does everyone have against water retention, isn't it good to be full of water to deliver nutrients to your muscles better?


I'm trying to cut a little bit at the moment though. So I don't want to look overly bloated.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 3: Day 16*
5th inject today, right quad. First time I pinned, blood started gushing immediately, not sure if that means I hit a vein? Either way I used another needle and choose another injection sight just to be safe. Not much else to report, workouts have been going good. Still nothing superhuman as I mentioned earlier.

----------


## scrawny2fit

Sounds like you cycle is going well. Keep up the good work.

I'm a long time lurker myself. I just felt compelled to say I wouldn't call you an ectomorph haha. I am pretty close to your age and height and it took me 5200 calories (clean calories) a day just to get up to 170 lbs. If I could only eat 3600 calories maybe I wouldn't be so broke all the time haha. 

Also my own 2 cents on the water retention, from what I'm aware excess water retention is a sign of higher estrogen in your body, due to the increased test, which can lead to all kinds of complications. Keep an eye on it.

----------


## Tommy_T

> Sounds like you cycle is going well. Keep up the good work.
> 
> I'm a long time lurker myself. I just felt compelled to say I wouldn't call you an ectomorph haha. I am pretty close to your age and height and it took me 5200 calories (clean calories) a day just to get up to 170 lbs. If I could only eat 3600 calories maybe I wouldn't be so broke all the time haha. 
> 
> Also my own 2 cents on the water retention, from what I'm aware excess water retention is a sign of higher estrogen in your body, due to the increased test, which can lead to all kinds of complications. Keep an eye on it.


Haha holy shit man 5200 calories! You sure you don't have a tapeworm!?! Nah but that's awesome, I hate it when people say "it's impossible for me to gain weight". Seriously just keep increasing calories and you're bound to start gaining eventually. 

But at 3600 calories I was in a pretty severe calorie deficit, I'd say my maintenance is about 4500 calories, and about 5000 calories to bulk. I'm done cutting though, I think I'm going to slowly start increasing calories and hopefully put on a little more lean mass from this cycle.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 3: Day 19*
Left quad inject today, very smooth, starting to get pretty good at this! My workout intensity died down a bit these last few days, but I'm attributing that to lack of sleep and being in high caloric deficit. The lack of sleep was due to a busy week of school, but wrote my last midterm yesterday so I should be getting back into a normal routine now. I've also decided to abandon my cut and slowly start increasing calories to reap the full benefits of this cycle. I'll at least be eating at maintenance for the next few weeks and take it from there.

I was noticing a lot of water retention the last few days. I've always retained a lot of water so I'm not sure if it was due to the fact that I had been cutting that made the bloat look more obvious or if its due to the test? I'll give it a few more days and if I'm still noticing symptoms I'll increase my AI dosage.

----------


## rp7r

Where dem pics at bro?

----------


## Tommy_T

So my last 2-3 workouts have been complete shit. Muscles are sore, tired in the gym, and just no will to lift heavy. Definitely not feeling like someone who has been taking test for almost 3 weeks. Hoping this just has something to do with stress from midterms or possibly just been going a little to intense in the gym these last few weeks. Also tried out a new pre-workout that is complete garbage. Either way going to take a day off and hopefully come back feeling fresh on Monday.

I know I said I would post pics after week 3, but I honestly haven't seen much change yet so maybe I'll post some next week instead.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 4: Day 23*
Another injection today, still sticking glutes. 

I mentioned in my earlier post that I had a series of bad workouts last week. Well turns out I just needed a good rest day. Took Sunday off and came back fresh Monday and hit chest and arms hard! Didn't really PR in anything and still nothing superhuman but pumps were great all through the workout.

I've also adjusted my diet and I'm up to a little over 4000 calories: 400g of protein/400g of carbs/ 98g of fat, somewhere around what I was eating pre-cycle. I should have known better then to try experimenting with diet while on cycle, so for now I'll stick with something I know that works and use the mirror as a tool to decide if I need to change anything.

----------


## anthony69

Nice work! Read post got me pumped to get on the gear! Keep adding pics, so far so good! Thumbs up!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Nice work! Read post got me pumped to get on the gear! Keep adding pics, so far so good! Thumbs up!


Deff man! I'll post some by the end of this week.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 4: Day 27*
Another inject today. Almost 1 month now and still nothing seems to really be kicking in. Starting to think maybe I got ripped off, I just hope I haven't been injecting cooking oil this entire time. I've experienced some minor strength gains but nothing really I couldn't have achieved naturally. Also not seeing any huge differences in the mirror. I'll post pictures either today or tomorrow and let you guys be the judge. Ughh had the opportunity to add a kickstarter for my cycle and turned it down, starting to regret that now. 

Also, at this point I don't think I'm going to take my HCG , don't want to have to inject anymore then needed. I'll probably save it for another more intense cycle if I decide to go down that road. I still have it on hand though just in case.

----------


## Mr. Small

> *Week 4: Day 27*
> Another inject today. Almost 1 month now and still nothing seems to really be kicking in. Starting to think maybe I got ripped off, I just hope I haven't been injecting cooking oil this entire time. I've experienced some minor strength gains but nothing really I couldn't have achieved naturally. Also not seeing any huge differences in the mirror. I'll post pictures either today or tomorrow and let you guys be the judge. Ughh had the opportunity to add a kickstarter for my cycle and turned it down, starting to regret that now. 
> 
> Also, at this point I don't think I'm going to take my HCG, don't want to have to inject anymore then needed. I'll probably save it for another more intense cycle if I decide to go down that road. I still have it on hand though just in case.


Test E won't kick in until week 5, maybe even the week after.

----------


## Tommy_T

> Test E won't kick in until week 5, maybe even the week after.


You're probably right bro. I'm just really impatient haha! And I should probably take into account that I'm 230lbs+ so it may just take someone my size a little longer for the test to build up in my system as opposed to someone who's under 200lbs...

----------


## TrevHoff

Tommy T.... Appreciate the log you are providing. I am looking at doing my first cycle myself here in the very near future. Just a matter of WHERE I can obtain the gear, but that's a whole other story!

Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Tommy T.... Appreciate the log you are providing. I am looking at doing my first cycle myself here in the very near future. Just a matter of WHERE I can obtain the gear, but that's a whole other story!
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep the updates coming!


Hey no problem man! Just happy people are finding it useful, that's what I set out to do when I started this log. Hit me up if you ever have any questions

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 5: Day 34*
Oh baby! Test E is definitely starting to kick in! Guess it just took a little longer to feel its effects than most people. Pumps have been unreal all week, PR's in almost everything, workout intensity through the roof!!! I'm up 6lbs (236lbs) since starting yet I have more definition then when I started at 230lbs which is ****ing awesome! Only downside is that with the added intensity I seem to be pulling muscles more, nothing major just gotta be careful. Pulled something in my neck on Tuesday which has been bothering me. Only seems to really effect me when I do deadlifts, leg press and squats. Had to pop 4 advil before the workout yesterday just so I could train legs. Not smart I know... But pain and gain baby.

In unrelated news I got myself a hot date tomorrow night! She wants to go out for drinks. I know I shouldn't drink while on cycle, but I don't want to be that guy that sips on ****ing club soda all night either. Prob just have 3 or 4 beers and keep it under control. I've been following my diet to a T so I can't see this really affecting me much.

Finally I want to start posting some of my workouts on here just to keep track of PR's and such. Here's my shoulder/back/calf workout from today:
DB Should Press: 90x7, 90x9, 90x7 + 45x10
Barbell lateral raise: 30x13, 30x12, 30x11
DB Front Raise: 30x10, 30x10
Smith Machine Shrug: 250x7, 230x9, 230x7
Deadlift: 275x8, 275x6, 275x6 + 185x4
DB Row: 100x8, 100x9, 100x8
Rack Chinups: 10, 8, 6
Cable Pull ups: 150x8, 150x6
Seated Calf: 135x15, 135x9, 135x9

Like I said PR's in almost everything besides deadlifts. Decided to take the deadlifts light today seeing as my neck was still bothering me.

----------


## TrevHoff

Atta Boy! GREAT to hear both the gains and the hot date haha. I am sure a little carbo loading with your positive gains won't alter anything negatively.

Be careful big cat, I had this same mentality regardless of injury that I just HAD to get in the gym no matter what to continue making gains/progress (mind you NOT on any gear); repercussion of this working out persistently under injury was the bicep tendon snapping right off the bone! Not trying to scare you as I am sure you're fine; just want you to keep this in perspective. That injury itself set me back a solid year (almost 1.5 years), recovering from surgery. Making solid progress since my come back and now have this damn pain in my neck that is SLOWLY going away 3 weeks now (this one I am being smart about as much as I want to be in that gym, always feel I am losing what I got and getting soft when I am not in there on a persistent bases). Further to this, gym has been so much of a priority for me lately it has ended my most recent relationship. I am still not where I need/want to be physically and would like someone supportive about it. Hopefully this hot date may go somewhere and keep things in perspective there as well haha. OK OK done "lecturing" on my own personal problems! BUT do hope you keep in mind.

Anywho, keep smart about things and keep the updates coming!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Atta Boy! GREAT to hear both the gains and the hot date haha. I am sure a little carbo loading with your positive gains won't alter anything negatively.
> 
> Be careful big cat, I had this same mentality regardless of injury that I just HAD to get in the gym no matter what to continue making gains/progress (mind you NOT on any gear); repercussion of this working out persistently under injury was the bicep tendon snapping right off the bone! Not trying to scare you as I am sure you're fine; just want you to keep this in perspective. That injury itself set me back a solid year (almost 1.5 years), recovering from surgery. Making solid progress since my come back and now have this damn pain in my neck that is SLOWLY going away 3 weeks now (this one I am being smart about as much as I want to be in that gym, always feel I am losing what I got and getting soft when I am not in there on a persistent bases). Further to this, gym has been so much of a priority for me lately it has ended my most recent relationship. I am still not where I need/want to be physically and would like someone supportive about it. Hopefully this hot date may go somewhere and keep things in perspective there as well haha. OK OK done "lecturing" on my own personal problems! BUT do hope you keep in mind.
> 
> Anywho, keep smart about things and keep the updates coming!


Yea man I have that same mentality! I think I'm invincible, but if I keep thinking that way it's only a matter of time before I really hurt myself gear or no gear. And it's not even that I just want to keep pushing myself for gains/progress (which I do), it's more that if I don't give my 110% in the gym everyday I've let myself down. But having to take 1.5 years off for an injury would be a much, much greater let down! That being said I've decided to take today off to give the neck some rest.

Sorry to hear about your girl man! But if you're thinking of doing a cycle it's good that you have your priorities in order. You'll probably be paying a lot of $ and investing a lot of time for a cycle so you want to make the most of it. They always say first cycle is the best. Find a chick who supports you and is willing to push you and you'll be golden!

----------


## kelkel

> *Week 4: Day 27*
> Also, at this point I don't think I'm going to take my HCG, don't want to have to inject anymore then needed. I'll probably save it for another more intense cycle if I decide to go down that road. I still have it on hand though just in case.


Bad idea for many reasons. Testicular atrophy is not really the concern, that's just cosmetic. Your concern should be maintaining endogenous production thus making restarting during pct easier and more successful. Read Austinites educational thread on HCG . And you don't need to inject more, simply add it to your test syringe.

----------


## Tommy_T

> Bad idea for many reasons. Testicular atrophy is not really the concern, that's just cosmetic. Your concern should be maintaining endogenous production thus making restarting during pct easier and more successful. Read Austinites educational thread on HCG. And you don't need to inject more, simply add it to your test syringe.


This was actually a great read. Not going to lie I didn't do much research into the HCG , but this seems to cover just about everything I wanted to know about it. I guess if I mix it in with my Test it wouldn't be that big of a deal. Only thing is I'm going to have to pick up some 23g needles. It's bad enough pushing the 1mL of test with a 25g, I can only imagine pushing the test + hcg with a 25g. I need to make another trip to the pharmacy on tuesday, I'll see if can pick up some bacteriostatic water. I'm going into week 6, but I suppose it's better to start now then never. Haven't had any noticeable atrophy yet, so perhaps I'm still producing some natural test.

----------


## rp7r

I can't believe you're even using a 25g needle for the test, it takes me long enough with the 23g, and I totally understand why people use 18g draw needles.

I picked up some bacteriostatic water its cheap as ****, you may as well, theres no need to be mixing the hcg in with the test.

I hope my test kicks in soon I'm about half a week behind you I think.

----------


## kelkel

> This was actually a great read. Not going to lie I didn't do much research into the HCG , but this seems to cover just about everything I wanted to know about it. I guess if I mix it in with my Test it wouldn't be that big of a deal. Only thing is I'm going to have to pick up some 23g needles. It's bad enough pushing the 1mL of test with a 25g, I can only imagine pushing the test + hcg with a 25g. I need to make another trip to the pharmacy on tuesday, I'll see if can pick up some bacteriostatic water. I'm going into week 6, but I suppose it's better to start now then never. Haven't had any noticeable atrophy yet, *so perhaps I'm still producing some natural test*.


No, you're not. Some just don't experience noticeable atrophy. And yes, start now.

----------


## Tommy_T

> I can't believe you're even using a 25g needle for the test, it takes me long enough with the 23g, and I totally understand why people use 18g draw needles.
> 
> I picked up some bacteriostatic water its cheap as ****, you may as well, theres no need to be mixing the hcg in with the test.
> 
> I hope my test kicks in soon I'm about half a week behind you I think.


Haha no no I didn't mean use the test as a solution for the hcg. I'd still mix the hcg with bacteriostatic water, I just meant I would use the same syringe to inject the test and hcg to save me from having to do another injection.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 6: Day 38*
Pretty much halfway through the cycle at this point. I'm taking kelkel's advice and going to be using the hcg after all. I was hoping to take it today with my shot of test, but went to the pharmacy and the chick there had never even heard of bacteriostatic water... She suggested sterile or distilled water? But I figured I'd try a different pharmacy tomorrow and hopefully have better luck.

Today's workout was hardly worth posting. It started off horribly, as I had a really bad migraine, which lifting only made it worse, but ended strong as I started feeling better half way though. Other then that workouts have been great. Up to 237 lbs!

Also noticed oily skin on my shoulders and neck which has lead to some acne. Nothing too bad though, and it's hardly noticeable as I've been tanning lately. The oily skin seems to be a hygiene thing though, as long as I shower in the morning and after my workout I'm fine.

Finally I figured I would post my diet for those who are interested. Pretty much been following this every day for the last 3 weeks

----------


## mark woods

Very good read I've actually started my first cycle this week of test e 400mg a week but ive being doing sub q injections with a 29g insulin needle I draw with a 21g and back load the insulin needle n jab around my belly button 2 jab of test at a time and I actually could not even feel the needle pierce the skin I honestly dont know why people wouldn't do sub q.im a little worried it took you 5 weeks to see much affects I mean did you notice much in libido increase from what I tought thats the first thing you will notice keep us posted mate

----------


## Tommy_T

> Very good read I've actually started my first cycle this week of test e 400mg a week but ive being doing sub q injections with a 29g insulin needle I draw with a 21g and back load the insulin needle n jab around my belly button 2 jab of test at a time and I actually could not even feel the needle pierce the skin I honestly dont know why people wouldn't do sub q.im a little worried it took you 5 weeks to see much affects I mean did you notice much in libido increase from what I tought thats the first thing you will notice keep us posted mate


Hmm from everything I've read intramuscular seems to be the recommended way to inject test, but I don't know enough about sub-q injections to argue it. I may do my hcg injections sub q using a slim pin. 

Yea it's kinda hard to tell exactly when I started feeling the effects as it wasn't something that just happened over night. All I know is that I feel a hell of a lot better then I did 6 weeks ago before I started my cycle. As for libido, I'm only 23 years old so it was already crazy high even before I started cycle, and honestly I've always just been horny 24/7 so it's kinda hard to tell a difference haha!

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 7: Day 45*
Sorry it's been so long since I last updated. Not going to lie, I fell off the wagon pretty hard these last few days. Only went to the gym 1 day out of the last 6 and was eating like shit on those days I didn't go. I just got really, really down on myself... I've been taking this cycle very seriously, neglecting friends and family, haven't been getting laid etc... All that just so I didn't miss a meal or a workout. I guess it's just taken it's toll on me. I'm an all or nothing kinda guy. I do something right or I don't do it all. If I broke down after only 6 weeks of cycling it makes me question whether I was really ready to do this cycle in the first place... Just something for those thinking about doing their first cycle to consider.

That being said I came back to the gym today thinking that after nearly a week off, I would have one of those first day back, shit workouts... NOPE! Came back looking better then I did before and pretty much just as strong? WTF!? Thinking maybe I was pushing myself to hard and maybe needed those rest days? Or maybe the Test really is a miracle drug? Because any time I've taken a few days off in the past I felt like I lost weeks of progress.

Either way I'm back on track now and plan on finishing off the cycle!!!

----------


## mark woods

Everybody goes tru bad patches with or without gear it can get boring with meals and that but stick at it mate 6 days off probably felt a long time but obviously done you good!

----------


## mindset1421

U can order bacteriostaic water right to ur house. Via e net

----------


## lil johnny

This is a very good read. Looking forward to pic updates! Long time lurker here as well, may do something like this for my first cycle.

----------


## Justme1

Great read mate. Will be following along. 

I did my first pin of a 500mg test blend per week, today.

Concerned that it took you so long to feel the effects. Hope it works quicker for me. I'm very impatient and excited to start seeing results.

----------


## TrevHoff

> Great read mate. Will be following along. 
> 
> I did my first pin of a 500mg test blend per week, today.
> 
> Concerned that it took you so long to feel the effects. Hope it works quicker for me. I'm very impatient and excited to start seeing results.


Thats what makes you want to introduce TBol or DBol to your cycle... What is your current cycle?

----------


## TrevHoff

> *Week 7: Day 45*
> Sorry it's been so long since I last updated. Not going to lie, I fell off the wagon pretty hard these last few days. Only went to the gym 1 day out of the last 6 and was eating like shit on those days I didn't go. I just got really, really down on myself... I've been taking this cycle very seriously, neglecting friends and family, haven't been getting laid etc... All that just so I didn't miss a meal or a workout. I guess it's just taken it's toll on me. I'm an all or nothing kinda guy. I do something right or I don't do it all. If I broke down after only 6 weeks of cycling it makes me question whether I was really ready to do this cycle in the first place... Just something for those thinking about doing their first cycle to consider.
> 
> That being said I came back to the gym today thinking that after nearly a week off, I would have one of those first day back, shit workouts... NOPE! Came back looking better then I did before and pretty much just as strong? WTF!? Thinking maybe I was pushing myself to hard and maybe needed those rest days? Or maybe the Test really is a miracle drug? Because any time I've taken a few days off in the past I felt like I lost weeks of progress.
> 
> Either way I'm back on track now and plan on finishing off the cycle!!!


Tommy... Just around the corner to starting my first cycle, keep things up and keep us informed on how things are going for you.

----------


## Tommy_T

*WEEK 9: DAY???*
Hey Guys sorry there has been so few updates lately, been busy with final assignments and exam week. Can't say I have much good news... I just keep putting on more and more weight and not all of it muscle and as result have started to lose some of my definition. Also been forgetting to take my AI on a regular basis resulting in some bloat. I'm up to about 240lbs, which means 10+lbs since the start of the cycle. Strenght gains are still pretty steady! Finally been hitting some new PR's in squats and deadlifts which is what I wanted. But with summer around the corner I wanted to start leaning out a bit and stop getting bigger. I honestly cannot control my hunger, especially before bed, which has resulted in several cheat meals. This has never happened before, I'm usually super disciplined when it comes to diet. I'm going to try adding more cardio, just been having trouble finding the time to fit it in. 

Now all this might seem like good news for someone who is trying to put on weight and get bigger but **** that's not really my main goal. I'll be completely honest a test only cycle was not my first choice. I would have much rather tried a cycle with some tren or anavar to get me ripped considering I went into this cycle with a pretty high bodyfat %. But most people seem to advise against this and say to keep it simple for the first cycle. Well atleast now I know how my body reacts to test and I haven't seen any negative sides yet. 

I was really hoping to have posted pics by now but I'm kinda embarrassed by my lose of definition in the last few weeks. I was probably looking my best around week 6, I should have taken some decent photos then. I'll post some pics this week, let you guys be the judge, just try and take it easy on me. 

Finally for those of you who are about to start your first test cycle, if I can give you one piece of advice is that you should probably be at a pretty low bodyfat % before starting because the weight gain is hard to control. If you're already a high bf% you will probably blow up like a balloon. I think I read somewhere that you should be under 15%, which I clearly didn't listen to and now kinda regret.

----------


## Tommy_T

As promised here are some photos from week 9. I'm about 238 here so +8lbs from start. Bigger but a little less defined. Take a look at my precycle photos and these and let me know what you guys think.



I've also decided to reduce my calories by 500cal today in order to cut down a bit and now that the weathers getting a bit nicer I'm going to start doing a little bit of cardio

----------


## blemshow

Ur guna fly away with thos wings!

----------


## TrevHoff

How is the Amiridex 0.5mg EOD working for you? I see some recommendations of 0.25mg EOD. What made you go with 0.5mg? To each their own I know BUT trying to gauge maybe where I should potentially be at.

I am about to start here in a few weeks and scared SHITLESS of gyno (notably I got it as an adolescent and had surgery in my early 20's to remove it).

----------


## Lee_1978

> How is the Amiridex 0.5mg EOD working for you? I see some recommendations of 0.25mg EOD. What made you go with 0.5mg? To each their own I know BUT trying to gauge maybe where I should potentially be at.
> 
> I am about to start here in a few weeks and scared SHITLESS of gyno (notably I got it as an adolescent and had surgery in my early 20's to remove it).


Gyno is definitely my main concern when I start my cycle. I'm currently undecided between Adex and Aromasin as an AI - but I would be inclined to start Adex at a higher dose, perhaps 0.25 mg ED if you're gyno prone.

----------


## TrevHoff

> Gyno is definitely my main concern when I start my cycle. I'm currently undecided between Adex and Aromasin as an AI - but I would be inclined to start Adex at a higher dose, perhaps 0.25 mg ED if you're gyno prone.


Thanks man, your answer made me think to start a thread. In the back of my mind, I was thinking of maybe going exactly with this as well 0.25mg/DAY.

----------


## Tommy_T

> How is the Amiridex 0.5mg EOD working for you? I see some recommendations of 0.25mg EOD. What made you go with 0.5mg? To each their own I know BUT trying to gauge maybe where I should potentially be at.
> 
> I am about to start here in a few weeks and scared SHITLESS of gyno (notably I got it as an adolescent and had surgery in my early 20's to remove it).


My 1mg Amiridex pills are so small it would be almost impossible to cut them up into 0.25mg segments, I already have trouble cutting them in half to get the 0.5mg. I would need a pretty precise scale to do so. I've just always heard that 0.5mg is a good starting point, and that you should see how you react after a few weeks and then decide whether to up your dose or decrease it. 

I've always retained a lot of water, even before the cycle, so it's hard to tell if my cycle has caused any added water retention. As far as gyno I haven't experienced any so far and I actually forget to take my AI quite often. It's probably a good idea to have some Nolva on hand though, just in case you do begin to experience some gyno.

----------


## lil johnny

Hey Tommy, thanks for sharing this info. Would you mind giving an update on how much strength you've gained through week 9? You said you hit some new PRs...

----------


## Tommy_T

> Hey Tommy, thanks for sharing this info. Would you mind giving an update on how much strength you've gained through week 9? You said you hit some new PRs...


Yea np. I actually had a leg workout last week were I literally hit PRs in every single exercise, even if it was just by 1 or 2 reps. These last few weeks I've really noticed my squat and Deadlifts getting stronger. It probably has something to do with the fact that now that the weather is nicer I've been biking everywhere. For example I squated 315x6 the other day. I've squatted that much before but it's only recently that I've been going completely ass to the grass with my squats which make them that much harder and that much more effective. My romanian deadlifts as well, I did 245x10 which knocked my previous record out of the park. And finally my deadlifts I did 375x10, and I actually felt like I could have kept going. I'm pretty happy with all these. Upper body has been pretty steady lately, hit a PR here and there.

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 10: Day???*
Finished off my second bottle of test last week, even though it should have technically lasted me until the end of week 10? Not sure If I've been dosing it a little higher then I was supposed to or just wasting it somewhere but still have 1 vial left so all good. I'll probably just keep going until that last vial is done, which should bring my cycle to 13 possibly 14 weeks total (not counting pct). Otherwise I'll just have that last bottle of test sitting around collecting dust.

I wrote my last exam over the weekend and decided to go out with some friends to celebrate. Was planning on only having a few drinks, but of course that didn't happen... Ended up getting pretty drunk, stuck to vodka waters though. Unfortunately was pretty ****ing hungover the next day, didn't make it to the gym that day nor the next. Feel like it might take me a few days to get back to where I was... but **** it!! Gotta have a little bit of fun every once in a while!

Saw some friends I hadn't seen in a while that night and all I kept getting was those dumbass comments "Bro, why would you want to be that big" or "Are you even able to wipe your own ass". Like bitch please, this isn't even my FINAL FORMM!! You guys didn't seem to mind me being to big when your dumbass's were starting stuff at the bar and you needed me to intervene (bouncers came before anything actually happened). You also didn't seem to mind when one of the girls was so drunk she tried running out into oncomming traffic and I had to throw her on my back and carry her home. Ughh I feel like I hang out with children sometimes. Still ended up being a goodnight though! Ended up banging some girl in the bathroom stalls which was a first for me. I don't think this had anything to do with the confidence from roids or anything like that, I think I was more just lucky to find the biggest slut in the club lol! Don't worry I wrapped er up  :Wink: !

----------


## tony_theturtle

just finishe reading this logs. looking solild man. hows things been going since last post ?

----------


## Tommy_T

> just finishe reading this logs. looking solild man. hows things been going since last post ?


Hey thanks man! Oh you know lots of ups and downs... Been doing a ton of cardio lately, I just really want to start cutting down, and it seems to be working!! 

I've also been keeping up with your log as well, looks good man! Jealous that you got your hands on some var. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, my only regret is that I didn't end up adding another compound to my cycle. Hopefully the cycle will help with your bench press numbers! It certainly has for mine!

----------


## tony_theturtle

yeah i solid bench would be nice.. but really looking forward to breaking that 500lb deadlift. the var has done me well.. Definitely some sick pumps in the gym

----------


## zdem

Hows the progress goin man? I started a Dbol /Test E cycle just did my 7th injection today. Havent felt anything yet, started at 194 now I weigh 212, strenght gone up alot (on my bench and lat pulldowns the most) however I dont look any bigger. Eating 3500-4000 calories a day. The dbol will be done this week but im really looking forward to the Test E effects.

----------


## TrevHoff

Just did my first test-e shot today, looking forward to the wild ride ahead (hopefully). Going with pure test ONLY, Rome was not built in a day so figured I would introduce a compound in future phases to see what it does for my body vs. a shit mix. 

Where I injected, did not start to be uncomfortable until literally HOURS later. Ever get used to that? I was originally planning on 0.25mg of Adex, but first dose is tomorrow and going to take 0.5mg EOD.

Cheers boys!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Hows the progress goin man? I started a Dbol/Test E cycle just did my 7th injection today. Havent felt anything yet, started at 194 now I weigh 212, strenght gone up alot (on my bench and lat pulldowns the most) however I dont look any bigger. Eating 3500-4000 calories a day. The dbol will be done this week but im really looking forward to the Test E effects.


Progress is ****ing great man! Jesus 18 pounds dude, you must look much bigger! I'm sure at least other people have noticed you getting bigger! I'm sure you will start to feel the Test E much sooner than I did with the DBol as a kickstarter! Keep me posted dude!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Just did my first test-e shot today, looking forward to the wild ride ahead (hopefully). Going with pure test ONLY, Rome was not built in a day so figured I would introduce a compound in future phases to see what it does for my body vs. a shit mix. 
> 
> Where I injected, did not start to be uncomfortable until literally HOURS later. Ever get used to that? I was originally planning on 0.25mg of Adex, but first dose is tomorrow and going to take 0.5mg EOD.
> 
> Cheers boys!


Ya man that's smart! See how your body reacts to the test before trying anything out! Despite wanting to get bigger, keeping it safe was my number one concern when considering a cycle. Test E only is awesome! Just takes a few weeks to feel the full effects and see the gains (at least it did for me).

What do you mean by feeling uncomfortable? Like post injection pain? Cuz that completely disappeared after about week 6. I never feel any pip any more. I'm sure that's due to the fact that I feel more comfortable injecting now and my hands are much steadier. When I first started injecting I was nervous as hell and my hands would shake, and I would often **** up the injection. 

As for the Adex I think 0.5mg is a good starting point. See how your body reacts and gage it from there! Look forward to hearing about your progress dude!

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 11*
Been doing about 20 minutes of steady state cardio every morning for these last 2 weeks. Finally starting to really like the way I look, it's a god damn shame that the cycle is now almost over. Moved back to my hometown this week, which means a new gym! So many hot milfs at this gym! It's pure motivation! Getting so many stares from those hot moms, **** they all be Mirin! Getting a few angry/jealous looks from their boyfriends! Hahaha loooooooove it! 

This is going to sound pretty gross, but the shoulder acne got pretty bad around week 8, don't think I was being very hygienic at the time due to exams/barely leaving the house. Anyways I kind of started picking at it. I know... disgusting. Anyways most of the acne has started to dissapear but I think it left some scarring from where I picked at it. Just a warning to those who might want to do such a thing.... DON'T!!!

Sex drive seemed to be at an all time high around week 8-10. Doesn't seem to be as high this week. Maybe my body is starting to become accustomed to the test, dunno...

----------


## TrevHoff

> Ya man that's smart! See how your body reacts to the test before trying anything out! Despite wanting to get bigger, keeping it safe was my number one concern when considering a cycle. Test E only is awesome! Just takes a few weeks to feel the full effects and see the gains (at least it did for me).
> 
> What do you mean by feeling uncomfortable? Like post injection pain? Cuz that completely disappeared after about week 6. I never feel any pip any more. I'm sure that's due to the fact that I feel more comfortable injecting now and my hands are much steadier. When I first started injecting I was nervous as hell and my hands would shake, and I would often **** up the injection. 
> 
> As for the Adex I think 0.5mg is a good starting point. See how your body reacts and gage it from there! Look forward to hearing about your progress dude!


Yeah I really f'd up my first injection into the ol' buttocks. My needles still hadn't arrived but I had needles for my hCG therapy from my doc's prescription. So this needle is only 5/8" @ 25G. Took forever to draw it into the syringe, but when I eventually got around to stabbing it in the ass and slowly pushed it in; felt fine until that evening felt something coming in. The next day pain was pretty excruciating, today it seems to be getting better. Applying heat seems to really help though, hopefully tomorrow will feel better.

I think the PIP is actually coming from the needle potentially not long enough (not getting deep enough into the muscle tissue). Not sure if there is any repercussions with what I am facing other than the PIP??

Tomorrow won't be an issue for my 2nd poke. I have the full 1" @ 25G and 20G need to draw the test into the syringe. I might actually have my ex-girlfriend come by and inject me in the other cheek. If no PIP, I am certain that was my problem, by the 3rd hopefully the pain is gone and I can inject my ass my damn self. Just want to ensure what I think it is. Coming from an angle with the needle vs. straight on I question so taking the extra precaution until I have an understanding of the PIP. Needles don't scare me too much with being on hCG since last August, granted that is the stomach fat, this is the muscle in my ass!

I weighed in before this whole phase and was at 195lbs, so will see what the wild ride brings!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Yeah I really f'd up my first injection into the ol' buttocks. My needles still hadn't arrived but I had needles for my hCG therapy from my doc's prescription. So this needle is only 5/8" @ 25G. Took forever to draw it into the syringe, but when I eventually got around to stabbing it in the ass and slowly pushed it in; felt fine until that evening felt something coming in. The next day pain was pretty excruciating, today it seems to be getting better. Applying heat seems to really help though, hopefully tomorrow will feel better.
> 
> I think the PIP is actually coming from the needle potentially not long enough (not getting deep enough into the muscle tissue). Not sure if there is any repercussions with what I am facing other than the PIP??
> 
> Tomorrow won't be an issue for my 2nd poke. I have the full 1" @ 25G and 20G need to draw the test into the syringe. I might actually have my ex-girlfriend come by and inject me in the other cheek. If no PIP, I am certain that was my problem, by the 3rd hopefully the pain is gone and I can inject my ass my damn self. Just want to ensure what I think it is. Coming from an angle with the needle vs. straight on I question so taking the extra precaution until I have an understanding of the PIP. Needles don't scare me too much with being on hCG since last August, granted that is the stomach fat, this is the muscle in my ass!
> 
> I weighed in before this whole phase and was at 195lbs, so will see what the wild ride brings!


Jesus! Drawing with a 25g! Haha I actually tried this the other day because I had run out of my 20gs. I gave up after 10 minutes of trying and just went to the pharmacy and bought more draw needles! And yea 5/8" I can see that being an issue, but now that you got that right needles and it's your second inject things should go 100x better! The PIP after my first inject was pretty bad too! Try a quad injection man, much easier to access than glutes. Easier access means less shaking, resulting in less PIP.

195lbs Is a good starting weight! Get ready for the ride of your life  :Big Grin: !!!!!!

----------


## Lee_1978

Good stuff. 

A strange question for you - are your muscle gains 'different'? I mean, do your muscle fibres feel different to the muscles you gain without using AAS?

----------


## zdem

Yea man just a few more days left of the dbol . Honestly ive had very solid strength gains but (to me at least) havent gained much size! Most of the weight is water. I havent taken an AI yet although i have Arimidex on hand. Monday will be week 5 for me so I hope i start feeling the Test. I just want to feel like im on steroids LOL.

My advice if your gonna kickstart maybe try anavar ? it seems like you wanna cut down a bit? Everyone is differnt but for me the DBOL wasnt what i expected. i think mine was underdosed got it from a trusted source but it was a UGL. If your gonna take dbol make sure its the legit most potent one! 

How did you know the test kicked in? cuz thats what im looking for Lol.

Good shit man hope the cycle is still going smooth.

----------


## Tommy_T

> Good stuff. 
> 
> A strange question for you - are your muscle gains 'different'? I mean, do your muscle fibres feel different to the muscles you gain without using AAS?


Nah not that I've noticed... A lot more veiny than I was before!

----------


## Tommy_T

> Yea man just a few more days left of the dbol . Honestly ive had very solid strength gains but (to me at least) havent gained much size! Most of the weight is water. I havent taken an AI yet although i have Arimidex on hand. Monday will be week 5 for me so I hope i start feeling the Test. I just want to feel like im on steroids LOL.
> 
> My advice if your gonna kickstart maybe try anavar ? it seems like you wanna cut down a bit? Everyone is differnt but for me the DBOL wasnt what i expected. i think mine was underdosed got it from a trusted source but it was a UGL. If your gonna take dbol make sure its the legit most potent one! 
> 
> How did you know the test kicked in? cuz thats what im looking for Lol.
> 
> Good shit man hope the cycle is still going smooth.


You said that you went from 194-212lbs in an earlier post, no way that's all water! And If you are retaining that much water deff start taking your AI?!?! Yea I think anavar would have been an awesome fit for me because it helps with cutting! Deff going to be looking into that if I decide to do another cycle! 

As for telling when it kicked in, it happened slowly. First started with an overall better feeling, followed by better pumps during workout and then started seeing some pretty rapid strength gains that I'm not sure if I could have achieved naturally. Also some of the sides were a good indicator. Never had any acne on the shoulders before, started to notice that around week 4 or 5. Also started to notice a massive increase in libido around that same time! You'll deff know when it's working! That being said I'm surprised it hasn't kicked in with you seeing as you kickstarted. Maybe you were underdosed...

----------


## Tommy_T

*Week 12*
It feel like just yesterday I was that little boy who was scared shittless to inject himself and now the cycle is finally coming to an end  :Tear:  ! I've decided to end the cycle at the end of this week. 

In all honesty I would probably consider this cycle to be somewhat of a fail. I made a lot of rookie mistakes, which makes me wonder if I really was ready to do a cycle of AAS in the first place. I probably should have done more research into the subject to get a better understanding. The gains were not quite what I was expecting, I kind of got fat for a little bit halfway through the cycle, and I got into that mentality where I would tell myself "I'm on juice now, I don't need to work as hard"... I feel like I worked harder when I was natty and probably could have achieved most of these strength/size gains naturally. I also suffered some pretty serious depression halfway though the cycle where I was barely able to get out of bed each day and eating like shit. This may have been completely unrelated to the cycle as I've suffered from depression in the past. Seriously not trying to discourage anyone from trying a cycle!!!! I think it's just something those looking into starting their first cycles should consider. Just make sure you're absolutely ready, otherwise you'll just be throwing money down the drain!

That being said I wouldn't consider the cycle to be a complete fail. I've learnt a ton about AAS, as well as how my body reacts to AAS. I'm one of those people who learns from their mistakes and barely ever makes the same mistakes twice. With this in mind I feel as though if I do decide to do another cycle somewhere down the road I now have the knowledge to create a cycle that would be more suitable towards me as well do the cycle the right way this time!

Once again, not trying to discourage anyone. I created this log to try and help those who are considering their first cycles so that they can learn from this and not make any of the same mistakes! I'll probably update one more time after my PCT to let you guys know how it goes! Feel free to post any questions you have in this log or PM me! Always there to offer a helping hand!

----------


## blemshow

You never ended up posting ur pct experience. Got anything to report ?

----------

